# Urdu and Hindi: treat information confidentially



## marrish

Hi, I'm having a hard time trying to decide a proper verb for this expression, as in the following example: 

your information will be treated confidentially. 

آپ کی معلومات کے ساتھ رازدارانہ طور پر۔۔۔۔۔؟ _aap kii ma3luumaat ke saath raazdaaraana taur par ...._

Nothing is coming to my mind at the moment except for _bartaa'o karnaa_ and _suluuk karnaa_, which I'm not convinced sound good along with information. 
A suggestion from Hindi-_waalaas_ will be also much appreciated (of course not only as to the verb in question).


----------



## Qureshpor

*aap kii ma3luumaat ko siiGhah-i-raaz meN rakhaa jaa'e gaa! *(If you believe this statement, you will believe in anything!

*aap kii baateN bas ham tak hii raheN gii!*


----------



## marrish

Great, thanks a lot! (so true...) It fits here very well, idiomatically. But if you would want to treat information in any different manner (carelessly, seriously), which corresponding verb could you use? Does برتاؤ کرنا still be acceptable in this context?


----------



## Qureshpor

*aap kii dii hu'ii ma3luumaat kisii Ghalat haath nahiiN lage gii.*
*
aap kii ma3luumaat kaa Ghalat isti3maal nahiiN ho gaa.*

And if you are feeling romantic.

Qissah-i-Gham meN teraa naam nahiiN aane deN ge!
*
aap se lii ga'ii ma3luumaat ke saath mukammal raazdaarii bartii jaa'e gii.* (?)

*aap se faraaham-kardah ma3luumaat ko intihaa'ii raaz meN rakhaa jaa'e gaa.*

*aap se Haasil-kardah ma3luumaat poshiidah rakhii jaa'e gii.*


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> *aap kii ma3luumaat ko siiGhah-i-raaz meN rakhaa jaa'e gaa! *...


Seconding.


----------



## marrish

I really appreciate the different variations to express the idea, and this in such an abundance! These expressions are very idiomatic, still not each of them expresses the concept of confidentiality.
Coming back to my question, I consider the expression رازداری برتی جائے گی raazdaarii bartii jaa'e gii very interesting because it relates to the verb in question; of course معلومات کو صیغۂ راز میں رکھا جائے گا ma3luumaat ko siiGhah-e raaz meN rakhaa jaa'e gaa beats all!

Any takes for Hindi?


----------



## Alfaaz

Interesting question and equivalents! Some more words: بصیغہ راز ۔ خُفیہ ۔ معتمد -مخفی ۔پوشیدہ- راز داري
(Source: http://www.urduenglishdictionary.org/English-To-Urdu-Translation/confidential/Page-1.htm)


----------



## Illuminatus

In Hindi:

आप की जानकारी [पूर्ण रूप से] गोपनीय रखी जाएगी. (aap kii jaankaarii [poorN roop se] gopniiy rakhii jaaegii) = Your information would be kept (completely/totally) confidential.


----------



## marrish

Illuminatus said:


> In Hindi:
> 
> आप की जानकारी [पूर्ण रूप से] गोपनीय रखी जाएगी. (aap kii jaankaarii [poorN roop se] gopniiy rakhii jaaegii) = Your information would be kept (completely/totally) confidential.


Many thanks for good Hindi! Could you also be so kind as to show us other verbs than to keep, more like to treat or to handle?


----------



## Illuminatus

There are verbs that would roughly translate to _treat_ or _handle_ but I don't think they sound idiomatic with _jaankaarii_​.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Many thanks for good Hindi! Could you also be so kind as to show us other verbs than to keep, more like to treat or to handle?



Try these for size! If they don't fit, reject them!!

1) aap se muta3alliqah ma3luumaat se hamaaraa bartaa’o raazdaaraanah ho gaa.
2) aap se lii ga’ii ma3luumaat ko ham raazdaaraanah taur se barteN ge.
3) aap kii ma3luumaat le kar ham aap ke i3timaad ko aaNch nahiiN aane deN ge.
4) aap kii ma3luumaat le kar ham aap kii Dhaaras ko Thes nahiiN pahuNchaa’eN ge.


----------



## nineth

Illuminatus' translation is quite accurate. However, if you are really particular about capturing everything that _treat_ implies here (which really is kept/used when necessary/maintained), one can use

aapki jaankaarii ka sanchay ayvam prayog gopneeytaa sey kiya jaayega.

I don't think there is a one word Hindi idiomatic equivalent of what _treat_ conveys in this context.


----------



## Faylasoof

If one is looking for a single word in Hindi-Urdu closest to 'treat' then we can and do use the word _bartaa'o_ in the manner shown above (post#11).  Anyway there are so many different ways for us to say the same thing. Here are a few more Urdu expressions:

_aap kii ma3luumaat __paabandi-e-__s__iigha__-e_-_raaz hoN gii_
_aap kii ma3luumaat __paabandi-e_-_raaz raheN gii_
_aap kii ma3luumaat __siigha__-e_-_raaz taHt hoN gii_
_aap kii ma3luumaat __ko maxfii rakkhaa ja’e gaa/ kiyaa ja’e gaa_
_aap kii ma3luumaat __maxfii raheN gii__/ __hoN gii / kii ja’eN gii_
_aap kii ma3luumaat raaz tale raheN gii__/ hoN gii / kii ja’eN gii_


----------



## marrish

nineth said:


> Illuminatus' translation is quite accurate. However, if you are really particular about capturing everything that _treat_ implies here (which really is kept/used when necessary/maintained), one can use
> 
> aapki jaankaarii ka sanchay ayvam prayog gopneeytaa sey kiya jaayega.
> 
> I don't think there is a one word Hindi idiomatic equivalent of what _treat_ conveys in this context.


First of all, thank you for your valuable input. Please, could you render this sentence in devanagari script?


----------



## flyinfishjoe

nineth's sentence would be written as:

आपकी जानकारी का संचय एवं प्रयोग गोपनीयता से किया जाएगा.


----------



## marrish

flyinfishjoe said:


> nineth's sentence would be written as:
> 
> आपकी जानकारी का संचय एवं प्रयोग गोपनीयता से किया जाएगा.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Qureshpor

flyinfishjoe said:


> nineth's sentence would be written as:
> 
> आपकी जानकारी का संचय एवं प्रयोग गोपनीयता से किया जाएगा.



Does n't this sentence mean something like, "The gathering and use of your information will be carried out confidentially"?


----------



## Illuminatus

That's correct.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Does n't this sentence mean something like, "The gathering and use of your information will be carried out confidentially"?


The concept of 'treating' and 'handling' information is expressed very nicely here, I think! Correct me if I'm wrong but nineth has hit the bull's eye (as to the Hindi part).


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> The concept of 'treating' and 'handling' information is expressed very nicely here, I think! Correct me if I'm wrong but nineth has hit the bull's eye (as to the Hindi part).



OK, if that's what you want.

aap kii ma3luumaat ka Husuul aur isti3maal raazdaarii se kiyaa jaa'e gaa.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> The concept of 'treating' and 'handling' information is expressed very nicely here, I think! Correct me if I'm wrong but nineth has hit the bull's eye (as to the Hindi part).



I think he has indeed.


----------

